# Wmowners.com



## geist1223 (Apr 27, 2016)

Is WMOWNERS.COM down? I have been trying to sign on for several hours with no luck. I have tried several different devices and several different browsers with no luck.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Apr 27, 2016)

Same problem. It must be at their end

C


----------



## DAman (Apr 27, 2016)

Me too. All day.


----------



## lauramiddl (Apr 28, 2016)

I got a domain is for sale page. Ugh!


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 28, 2016)

I just heard from javanite and was provided the following:

"The Hosting site migrated to a new server (apparently without notice to its customers). WMOWNERS did a chat with them and has learned they have to update the IP Address in two places, the 2nd being the GoDaddy account.WMOWNERS is working on the problem.


----------



## LLW (Apr 28, 2016)

It is back on line.


----------



## LLW (Apr 28, 2016)

See this ModSquad announcement on WMO:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&p=354583#p354583


----------

